
Volkswagen's Electric Car Just Broke the All-Time Record at Pikes Peak - djrogers
https://jalopnik.com/volkswagens-electric-car-just-broke-the-all-time-record-1827087085
======
Latteland
Finally competition for teslas? If you took this drivetrain and put it on a
street legal car maybe.

Teslas are awesome (I have one and so I can speak from experience) and you can
cruise for hours comfortably on the freeway. But there's one limitation that
might not be commonly known. Teslas and most evs have incredible torque, thus
they can beat most (almost every?) car's 0 to 60 times. The tesla can go all
day (200-250 miles of real range) on the freeway, driving aggressively. But
the constant acceleration on a track, where you have to slow down and speed up
catches up with the tesla's cooling system's capabilities and after a few laps
or miles of top speed and slow down and top speed and slowdown around corners,
it gets hot and the system slows it down. Teslas do have a limit on a track -
because of the limited cooling capacity.

This never matters on normal driving, but at the famous Nürburgring track in
Germany you need to make the corners, slow down, accelerate.

So there is room for other evs (even street legal eventually) to improve on
tesla's already impressive technical acumen in this area. I'm hopeful the new
roadster will do that.

------
zlo
Probably hidden diesel

~~~
codycraven
This was the exact same thought I had when I saw the headline

